# Nitecore Chameleon CU6 (XP-G2 + UV + RGB)



## y260 (Nov 15, 2013)

So I was browsing over Nitecore's Facebook page and saw this:







Looks like an interesting tool. Will probably appeal to hunters, detectives, etc.


----------



## viperxp (Nov 15, 2013)

That's clever marketing. Creating products that just don't have any real competition...


----------



## jonwkng (Nov 15, 2013)

y260 said:


> Looks like an interesting tool. Will probably appeal to hunters, detectives, etc.



Nice! I'm sure it will appeal to many flashaholics too!  The only other dual emitter commercial flashlight (for those of us not using UV emitter drop-ins) that has good 365nm spectrum output would be the Streamlight Nightcom UV.


----------



## BST07 (Nov 15, 2013)

Here is a link that has pictures to the actual light and beamshots. I am definitely interested in buying this light. It's been awhile since I have purchased anything new.

http://forum.fonarevka.ru/showthread.php?t=18611


----------



## kj2 (Nov 15, 2013)

Weird.. The pic you posted says CU6, and the pics on fonarevka says CG6.


----------



## shelm (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll do the CU3 when it becomes available.

i prefer CR123A style EDC format and french fries.


----------



## AN/MPQ-53 (Nov 15, 2013)

The Nitecore Chameleon's in 5 versions:


CB6 - White and Blue
CG6 - White and Green
CR6 - White and Red
CU6 - White and UV
CI6 - White and infared


White 400 lumens (ANSI)
Color 400 Lumens
1 x 18650
Separate switches for white and color.
5 brightness levels for white, 3 for color.
In addition, two small RGB LED's (like SRT series).
UCL
143mm x 40 mm
139 grams


----------



## j3bnl (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks very interesting.
Wonder what they will cost?


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't get this: 3000mw of UV? 3watts of UV??

UV is fun--I have a couple of small lights for looking at currency, rocks that glow, etc.

But 3watts worth? What's the idea--that you can track your wounded deer and cook it at the same time?

This could really be a health hazard--people who are not used to taking precautions could get serious sun-burns or eye-damage.

Or am I just totally misunderstanding something? Doesn't that seem like a ridiculously powerful UV source?

I know 3watts is not much for a visible light. And if it were IR, I could see why someone would want to be able to illuminate things at a distance for use with NVG. But with UV--what's the idea?


----------



## Sherbona (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a PowerTac Chameleon (very fun light if you like color LED). 

------------------ 
PowerTac Chameleon
multiple Cree XP-E (numbers/spec from the powertac site):

- Red: Cree XP-E 625nm, High/Strobe 110 lumens, Low 40 lumens
- Green: Cree XP-E 530 nm, High/Strobe 150 lumens, Low 50 lumens
- Blue: Cree XP-E Royal Blue led 460 nm, flux on High 765 mW, flux on low 260 mW
- UV: 4x led, 380 nm @ 15 mW
- Mixed Red/Green/Blue: White-ish Light, 30/60/120 lumens, also Strobe
- Mixed Red/Blue: "Magenta-ish"*, 80 lumens 
- Mixed Red/Green: "yellow-ish"* 135 lumens
- Mixed Green/Blue: "Cyan-ish"*, 120 lumens
*my perception

Misc:
- Magnetic ring switches between light combinations
- Battery: 2 x CR123A or 1 x 18650 **
- Dimensions: ◦ Length: 144mm
- Bezel Diameter: 58mm
- Body Diameter: 25.4mm
- Tail Cap Diameter: 34mm
- Weight: 253g (Without Batteries)
** For me, keeppower 18650 doesn't fit (due to diameter), but Eagletac 18650 does.
------------------

Comparing these two Chameleon's (basing on specs in AN/MPQ-53's post)...
- The powertac is better for color combinations. 
- The nitecore has a dedicated white - with the powertac one can only get a white-ish effect with RGB.
- The nitecore has more powerful color led, not sure about the rgb leds.
- The nitecore looks like it will be an easier carry (smaller bezel/head diameter).

I'm pretty excited by this. I see myself getting a CR6 (White/Red) to serve as a backup light for my long bicycle night rides - white to backup front light, red to back up my rear light). If price is reasonable I will probably get the others too for fun.


----------



## Petir (Nov 17, 2013)

What are the possible use of IR and UV flashlight?


----------



## Sherbona (Nov 17, 2013)

^^^
UV: Currency authentication, Scorpion detection, etc... See http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?161116-UV-uses
IR: I think this comes into play for NVG (night vision gear)


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 18, 2013)

Notice that the Powertac's UV power is 15mw.

Now that strikes me as a sane amount of UV for currency authentication etc.

Could the 3000mw figure be a typo? Or maybe it describes only the white light?


----------



## wertzius (Nov 18, 2013)

3000mW is quite normal for a Nichia or LEDEngine UV emitter. These are not comparable with 5mm UV LEDS!

An example: http://www.taschenlampen-forum.de/uv-lampen/28552-365nm-forensik-laempchen-nichia-ncsu033b-p9.html


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 19, 2013)

Wertzius,

Thanks for that link. That modder, Vinz, is doing *beautiful* work. Stunning quality of machining and design!

He says that it is for "forensic" work, but I am still puzzled: why does anyone want such a bright, intense, UV light? Especially with an aspheric--is he planning to spot blood-droplets at 200 meters????

In any case--thank you for the link.


----------



## dc38 (Nov 19, 2013)

Petir said:


> What are the possible use of IR and UV flashlight?



Observing Certain fluids


----------



## inspirit (Nov 19, 2013)

any more pics?


----------



## wjv (Nov 21, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> But 3watts worth? What's the idea--that you can track your wounded deer and cook it at the same time?



I was watching Ghost Hunters International and they stated that Ghosts don't like UV light. . . 
So you can use it for self defense against Ghosts!


----------



## JulianP (Nov 22, 2013)

3000mW of UV - You can sun-tan yourself, light up a huge phospholuminescent cave, cure some UV-sensitive plastics, be the Disco-King...the possibilities are limitless.


----------



## Ryp (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## CarpentryHero (Nov 23, 2013)

I like it


----------



## Sherbona (Nov 26, 2013)

I see on the nitecore facebook page there is a link over to Chameleon product pages on the nitecore site. The downloads also include a 'manual'.

Here are a few of details from either the page or the manual...

CR6, Main White/Red 
Red: Cree XP-E(R2) 
- lumens: 120/45/12
- distance: 150m
- intensity: 5700cd

CG6, Main White/Green 
Green: Cree XP-E(G2) 
- lumens: 185/90/30
- distance: 170m
- intensity: 7250cd

CB6, Main White/Blue
Blue: Cree XP-E(D4) 
- lumens: 35/15/3
- distance: 66m
- intensity: 1100cd

White (all of above)
- Cree XP-G2 (R5) (one of the graphics says XML2 however the others and 'manual' says XP-G2 R5)
- lumens: 440/280/160/25/1 
- distance: 190m
- intensity: 9000cd

I didn't find anything for CU6 or CI6.


----------



## csshih (Nov 27, 2013)

lampeDépêche said:


> I don't get this: 3000mw of UV? 3watts of UV??



We asked our contact about this - It's 3W in, 1W out.
Alarmingly bright for UV. 

Craig


----------



## Moonshadow (Nov 27, 2013)

Looks interesting - just such a shame that they always seem to use a rather orangey 625 nm LED for the so-called "red". If they would only use a true deep red 660 nm . . .


----------



## wertzius (Nov 27, 2013)

True red is not available from Cree! That seems to be the reason.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 27, 2013)

Any time frame for release to the market for this CU6? And a ballpark price?

VinZ does make some absolutely beautiful drop ins!


----------



## 85coke (Nov 27, 2013)

I use a 3W UV module in an Eagletac T20C2 MKII to hunt scorpions. I could actually use more power when trying to search outside at a distance. There's also a 5W module for this light, but it wasn't available at the time I purchased mine.


----------



## zs&tas (Nov 27, 2013)

nice well thought out light, really really want a CR3 though.............


----------



## lampeDépêche (Nov 27, 2013)

csshih said:


> We asked our contact about this - It's 3W in, 1W out.
> Alarmingly bright for UV.
> 
> Craig



Craig, thanks for checking on this! 

85coke says more UV is better for scorpion-hunting. I believe it! I'd rather see a scorpion at 100 meters than at 1 meter. Better still--I'd rather see a scorpion on Youtube, and not be in the same time-zone with it.


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 27, 2013)

How many lumens (approx) does 3W in and 1W out produce in UVs? Just trying to get a good judge on the output. The Watts aren't doing it for me.


----------



## TheGreatGazzoooo (Nov 27, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> How many lumens (approx) does 3W in and 1W out produce in UVs? Just trying to get a good judge on the output. The Watts aren't doing it for me.



Doesn't the blue light produce extremely low amounts of real UV light? It would be very low lumen I would think.

http://www.xenopuselectronix.com/xeled/PDF/XeApplications.pdf


----------



## NorthernStar (Nov 29, 2013)

According to the info about the blue color on the CB6 it says that certain species of fish are attracted to blue light making it ideal for fishing. Being a sportfisher my self, i wonder which species of fish this light may attract and how to use it while fishing? How do one use the light when fishing to attract the fish? :thinking: If this turns out to work effectively making the fish swimming towards me while fishing,i am realy considering to buy a CB6!


----------



## 85coke (Dec 6, 2013)

RI Chevy said:


> How many lumens (approx) does 3W in and 1W out produce in UVs? Just trying to get a good judge on the output. The Watts aren't doing it for me.



UV seems to be more dependent on what surface it hits than normal visible light. You'd see almost no light reflecting off of a black surface, but hit something like a flourescent vest and it's like it lights up the night. 

I also use yellow glasses to filter out the visibile light so I hardly see any output at all until I hit a scorpion or light colored object.


----------



## RI Chevy (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you for the response. I was just trying to figure out how powerful 3W in and 1W out is as compared to other UV drop ins.


----------



## zs&tas (Dec 10, 2013)

Is it for sale anywhere yet ? its been on the nitecore site for a while now zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Ryp (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## Lou Minescence (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought I would post a couple beam shots. Notice the main white led shot projects the second beam circle ahead of you. And the second red circle twords your feet. I reference this with the 2 switches up and my thumb is on them in the picture.
I just got back from a road and woods walk with the dog. So far so good. I like the light. The 2 small
5mm LEDs have a much better beam pattern than my SRT7, but it is still not great.
I think the lowest main white led setting is something around 3 lumens and not the 1 lumen in the specifications.


----------



## Tyler A (Jan 6, 2014)

Have been in the market for a UV light to keep in my patrol car. I think the cu6 will do just fine


----------



## Vorador77 (Jan 14, 2014)

It is in stock now along with the CI6. I was hoping for less than 90$ for the CU6 but I will still get it, it looks very interesting.


----------



## f22shift (Jan 15, 2014)

nitecore is really innovative. the IR version, CI6, is actually only 80 vs 110 for the UV. i wonder why? maybe the led price differences.


----------



## buds224 (Jan 16, 2014)

Petir said:


> What are the possible use of IR and UV flashlight?



For UV, I use UV markers to mark personal property for future identification if there is a dispute with the item at lost and found on base. Also, you could mark display items at a store (furniture, TV, etc....) and when the store delivers a "Brand New" one to your house, you can check if they stuck you with the display item and prove it.

If this CU6 is a throwy UV 365nm, I can even mark our bike and if stolen, we can drive around the navy base lighting up bikes to easily identify ours.


----------



## Moonshadow (Jan 18, 2014)

Received my CR6 earlier this week, and first impressions are very good indeed. Solid, good fit and finish and a nice responsive forward clicky switch. Mode switching with the side switches works well (although they can be a bit tricky to locate in the dark) and there is a separate memory for the white and coloured levels. There are five well-spaced levels on the white beam, but only three on the red beam - this is made up for by the secondary LEDs which provide a more diffuse lower level red, plus the extra colours. 

I'm pleased to be able to report that the unusual beam profile caused by the side-by-side reflectors is absolutely not an issue in real world use: the white beam actually exceeded my expectations - very clean with good throw, and the asymmetric spill pattern is not really noticeable in outdoor use on either the white or the coloured beam. 

Very interesting light with lots of possibilities. With a multi-purpose light like this there's always the worry that it will be a bit of a compromise, but it seems that Nitecore have got a lot of things right with this one.

Will maybe do a more detailed review once I've had a bit more time with it.


----------



## mmander (Feb 2, 2014)

Does anyone have any idea exactly which UV LED is being used in the CU6? Also, has anyone got one of these yet and is able to provide some feedback on how much visible light the UV LED outputs? I have heard some give off a faint whitish light, others blue or purple at varying degrees of brightness. I am hoping for the greatest contrast possible to photograph fluorescing items such as scorpions, minerals, etc., so that ideally means strong UV and minimal visible light.

The CU6 itself is _relatively_ inexpensive considering some of the better UV LEDs themselves are well over $50, so I cannot imagine it has all that high-end an LED…? I am trying to decide between the CU6 and the EagleTac T25C2 and their LEDengin 365nm UV drop-in which, as I understand, is considered one of the better UV LEDs available. However, I have yet to see a cost for the drop-in and am fearing it might end up being rather pricey. I am sure the T25C2 will be a great light, but I also like the idea of the CU6, having a very useable white light as well as UV without having to swap drop-ins...


----------



## jjmarells (Feb 13, 2014)

Here where I live we don't have scorpions, but we do have alot of other things that fluoresce like millipedes http://normalbiology.blogspot.com/2011/10/fluorescent-millipedes-sweet.html and http://normalbiology.blogspot.com/2013/05/a-primer-on-ohio-millipedes.html (scroll down toward bottom) So this sounds like a great torch to have in that it is both white and uv. Just wonder how far out the uv throws, so as to spot things farther away off the side of the trails. Won der where one can get the cu6?


----------



## Sierra_Bill (Feb 14, 2014)

NorthernStar said:


> According to the info about the blue color on the CB6 it says that certain species of fish are attracted to blue light making it ideal for fishing. Being a sportfisher my self, i wonder which species of fish this light may attract and how to use it while fishing? How do one use the light when fishing to attract the fish? :thinking: If this turns out to work effectively making the fish swimming towards me while fishing,i am realy considering to buy a CB6!



This may not be legal in your state. For instance, in California it's generally not: "Except as otherwise authorized by this section, it is unlawful to use an artificial light to assist in the taking of game birds, game mammals, or game fish..." http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=fgc&group=01001-02000&file=2000-2021.5. Best to check your state law first.


----------



## hikanio (Feb 15, 2014)

I think after endless Google picture searches I found the emitter of the CU6 : http://www.hplighting.com.tw/pdf_fil...44LV1C0_UV.pdf 

So the radiant flux for the CU6 365nm light should be typically 450mW which is pretty good!


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 14, 2014)

Any long term experiences with this light?

My UV purposes are currently filled by a McGizmo AMC Mule and a datiLED light engine, but that light was kind of expensive and for macro photography, a Mule-style light isn't as good as I hoped.
I'm considering selling it and getting this light instead. I don't use it daily anyway, and it's a more versatile approach because it's another backup light I can leave at home ^^

If the UV on this closer to 365nm or 395nm? The datasheet hikanio posted above doesn't look all that promising, but some youtube demos did show nice fluorescence.


----------



## mmander (Jul 27, 2014)

I have had a CU6 for a little while now and I find it a very well made, interesting and very versatile light! While apparently the output of this LED at 365nm is not all that strong, it still works very well for my needs. I also have a custom-built EagleTac T25C2 with the latest LEDengin 365nm LED and it does output substantially more UV than the CU6. The T25C2 UV is a two-mode UV light and on its low mode, it seems to roughly equal the output of the CU6 UV, however in this mode I have yet to see the T25C2 cause something to fluoresce any more strongly than the CU6, so any wavelength differences seem, for all practical intents, to be insignificant... at least so far in my testing.

When switched to its high mode, the T25C2's UV output is substantially higher and throws further than the CU6. However, the T25C2 also produces a truly annoying amount of white light along with the UV :thinking: and for objects that only glow faintly, the white light totally overwhelms the UV fluorescence. In this way, despite being dimmer, the LED that's being used in the CU6 is far more effective both visually and photographically. Anyway, I have found a way to improve the effectiveness of the T25C2 but that is a story for another thread.

I might do a slightly more comprehensive review of the CU6 on my blog at some point since there seems relatively little info online for this particular variation of a Chameleon series light. I should probably review the EagleTac at the same time too...

Here is a closeup shot of the CU6's head, showing the XP-G2 on the left, the UV LED on the right and the two 5mm RGB LEDs (out of focus) at the top and bottom...








For interest, here is a zoomed in view of just the UV LED since I cannot remember if anyone had posted a good macro shot of this yet? It is actually switched on but only produces the faintest purple/white glow. UV light is not generally visible to unmodified digital camera sensors...







I bought the CU6 since I often visit the southwest deserts and some insects, including scorpions, centipedes and some spiders, can fluoresce under UV light. Rocks, tree sap, some plants and other things can be interesting as well and being a photographer, I'd like to photograph these things out in the field. Previously, I had a large Coleman fluorescent camping lantern where I'd installed a UV tube, but it had virtually no throw (maybe a few feet) and was very bulky to carry around. The CU6 can easily fluoresce items up that are 20-30 feet away and with a glass Olight diffuser (which doesn't block as much UV as the plastic ones) it can also create a nice flood of UV. 

Okay, so how about some cool UV/visible-light animations? First off, a page from my current Canadian passport...







Next, some interesting rocks sitting on top of one of my camera bags. The differing types of nylon fabrics fluoresce to varying degrees, and lots of little specks of house dust glowing there too!







Lastly, here is a lighter, a GITD AAA battery carrier and some Sunlight dish soap that seems to glow vigorously! Oh yes, and lots more dust in this shot too... :sick2:







The animations above were all shot with the Olight diffuser in place and the visible light versions were taken with the CU6 in its lowest regular white LED mode. Hope you enjoyed them! 

EDIT: Here is a scorpion I photographed many years ago with the old, bulky fluorescent UV light I mentioned...


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 27, 2014)

Thank you so much for that mike! Very helpful post.

I'm currently using a Nichia 033B (I think: NCSU033B) in a McGizmo AMC mule body. The light engine was custom built by datiLED, so I'm not exactly sure about model numbers and types anymore. All I know is that it's very bright in UV with absolutely no visible light. Freaky because you only see fluorescence. However, for photography, the mule style light is less than ideal. Maybe I should just look for another host for that light, because it doesn't seem that any out of the box offerings are that much better, although this nitecore looks very good from your examples.
I think it's a tradeoff between quality of UV light and brightness. You either have pure UV without much visible light, or you get a higher output. 

By the way, am I right to understand that this has only one brightness mode for UV?


----------



## RI Chevy (Jul 27, 2014)

Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing them with us. What the flashlight manufacturers need to make is a nice triple UV LED light!


----------



## kj2 (Jul 27, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing them with us. What the flashlight manufacturers need to make is a nice triple UV LED light!


Maybe something what Eagletac can do, with their drop-ins


----------



## f22shift (Jul 27, 2014)

that was nice post indeed. i was sort of leaning on the CU6 vs CI6. needing neither really so just a light for fun. not sure which would be more useful. 
CI6
-i can use with my iPhone 4(5s must have filter) which can pickup IR light for convert illumination. (maybe inspect for animals or burglars covertly)
CU6
-insects
-stains
-charging GITD
-i just went in a lava tube. would have been fun to get a different perspective of rock material.

i wish there is a light that has white, red, uv, and ir...

edit: question i asked in another thread. no answer so far.
i do have a bit of ocd so my question is, is the leds lined up with the buttons? meaning i know that the beam isn't a perfect circle but if you hold the light with the buttons facing up, is the excess light "blob" in alignment? what i don't want is i'm holding the light straight(buttons up) and the blob is facing in any other direction but 12 o'clock or 6 o'clock


----------



## mmander (Jul 27, 2014)

TweakMDS said:


> Thank you so much for that mike! Very helpful post.
> 
> I'm currently using a Nichia 033B (I think: NCSU033B) in a McGizmo AMC mule body. The light engine was custom built by datiLED, so I'm not exactly sure about model numbers and types anymore. All I know is that it's very bright in UV with absolutely no visible light. Freaky because you only see fluorescence. However, for photography, the mule style light is less than ideal. Maybe I should just look for another host for that light, because it doesn't seem that any out of the box offerings are that much better, although this nitecore looks very good from your examples.
> I think it's a tradeoff between quality of UV light and brightness. You either have pure UV without much visible light, or you get a higher output.
> ...



You're welcome! Yes indeed, the CU6 only has one brightness mode for the UV, as well as the RGB LEDs. The white LED is the only one with multiple modes and they are well spaced actually. The weird super dim moonlight mode, which may actually be a bug in the driver and not intentional, is not particularly useful though.

That Nichia sounds like a good UV LED and if I recall, is quite expensive too. Finding another host for it might be worthwhile. Does there appear to be some sort of dark filter on the LED which might be filtering residual visible light, or is it more or less clear like the macro shot of the dome on the CU6?


----------



## mmander (Jul 27, 2014)

f22shift said:


> edit: question i asked in another thread. no answer so far.
> i do have a bit of ocd so my question is, is the leds lined up with the buttons? meaning i know that the beam isn't a perfect circle but if you hold the light with the buttons facing up, is the excess light "blob" in alignment? what i don't want is i'm holding the light straight(buttons up) and the blob is facing in any other direction but 12 o'clock or 6 o'clock



The blob in the spill is caused by the dip between the two main LED reflectors. Since the white LED is exactly opposite the mode buttons, the blob appears at the top of the beam when your thumb is on the buttons. Probably smart positioning since that means the blob in the UV spill is facing downwards and away from your face, if you know what I mean...


----------



## mmander (Jul 27, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Awesome photos! Thanks for sharing them with us. What the flashlight manufacturers need to make is a nice triple UV LED light!



Thanks and you're welcome. Good UV LEDs can be expensive so a triple would be pricey!

I wonder if anyone makes a half decent 5mm UV LED? I'd love to get the Sunwayman F40A and switch out all the blue LEDs with UV ones! In fact, maybe the blue ones with one wavelength of UV (365nm peak) and the red ones with a different one, say 395nm.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jul 27, 2014)

mmander said:


> You're welcome! Yes indeed, the CU6 only has one brightness mode for the UV, as well as the RGB LEDs. The white LED is the only one with multiple modes and they are well spaced actually. The weird super dim moonlight mode, which may actually be a bug in the driver and not intentional, is not particularly useful though.
> 
> That Nichia sounds like a good UV LED and if I recall, is quite expensive too. Finding another host for it might be worthwhile. Does there appear to be some sort of dark filter on the LED which might be filtering residual visible light, or is it more or less clear like the macro shot of the dome on the CU6?



It was quite expensive yeah, about the same as this nitecore, a good battery and a charger. But it's a custom made driver for a mcgizmo, rare and expensive led, so I knew I had to shell out for that 
I'll try to take some semi macro shots of it tomorrow. Not sure how to tell if it has a dark filter though. 
And I guess I will look for another host for the UV light engine, probably cheaper and I would regret selling something this special. It should probably run off an 18650 since it supports cr123 and 16340, but I'll double check with the maker.


----------



## tobrien (Aug 6, 2014)

amazon has the CU6 for almost $95 now. very tempting.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Nov 3, 2014)

wjv said:


> I was watching Ghost Hunters International and they stated that Ghosts don't like UV light. . .
> So you can use it for self defense against Ghosts!



I got the impression that the idiots on Ghost Hunters International were searching more for their brains than the IMO non-existent ghosts.


----------



## AlanS (Dec 9, 2014)

I love my other Nitecore lights, batteries and charger, but the CU6 I ordered was a big disappointment. (The UV output was fine, but the light felt really unbalanced in my hand, there was too much of a hot spot and too small of a spill pattern for my taste, and it had completely unacceptable artifacts in the little LEDs.) Ordered a replacement, but it didn't survive tipping over from a tail stand and landing on its side. (Not falling to the floor, just tipping over on the kitchen counter.) The light shorted out instantly and completely.

I figured if this particular model is so fragile, it was a sign to look elsewhere for a UV solution. My McGizmo XR-U UV head arrives later today.


----------



## Sherbona (Dec 9, 2014)

I love the Chameleon line myself. I often use the CR6 and CG6 as dual front lights when riding my bicycle at night. Earlier when I was using wrong mounts they would sometimes come out and hit the road or sidewalk at full speed, but even after happening several times they still work just fine, very tough beasts.

EDIT: I have a CU6 but never took it on a bike ride, so I haven't tortured it like my other chameleons ha


----------

